

Ask HN: Are there any JavaScript vector routing engines? - waxim

I&#x27;m curious, I&#x27;m looking in to building an offline mapping app (cycling route planning) I&#x27;d love to build it as a html5 app that can be both online and offline, so I&#x27;d like to find out if there are any implementations of vector routing using JS instead of server based web services? I already vector sets of the map data needed.
======
taf2
Are you asking for something like
[http://raphaeljs.com/](http://raphaeljs.com/)

